
Ask HN: Which are the countries where I can convert Bitcoin to local currency? - navalsaini
Why the question .... I am based out of India. Recently I have come across a potential client&#x2F;employer who would only pay me in BTC. I called up Unocoin (India based) to find out how BTC gets converted to INR, and they said it takes 1-2 days (though I could not locate an individual who withdraws from BTC on a regular basis). It would be great to hear everyone&#x27;s experiences on converting BTC to their local currency.
======
przeor
Join FB Bitcoin India (or bitcoin your current city) and find there people who
want to buy BTC for FIAT for a small fee ->
[https://web.facebook.com/groups/1740035142891102/](https://web.facebook.com/groups/1740035142891102/)
... or simply check the
[https://localbitcoins.com/](https://localbitcoins.com/) :-)

------
Artlav
Russia, bestchange.ru keeps track of all the exchanges and their reviews.

Despite all the noise, it's actually easy and fast to get the coins sold.

------
arisAlexis
Netherlands. Bitonic.nl is pretty solid

------
wslh
Localbitcoins.com, what else do you need?

